# Born 24 weeks and 4 days



## earlymite

Hello

My beautiful little baby girl was born yesterday (13th Dec) wieghing in at 1 pound 9 ounces.

She is only 24 weeks and 4 days old but so far has had a good initial 29 hours.

I know at this stage it is a day by day process - I have looked at stats and spoken to the Dr's and realize the only answer is to just take good news everyday and worry about the bad when it comes, but it is hard not to worry about the long term complications amongst other things.

I was just wondering how others who may have been through this coped and had any tips to try and make what will be a long rollercoaster of a ride even the slightest bit more bareable.


I could make this posting so long, but basically I am just here to read other experiences as I feel totally lost and didn't expect to be a Dad for 3 more months.

Thanks

Alex


----------



## turbo_mom

Hey hun sorry to hear that your wee one arrived so early :(
My daughter was born at 24+5 at 1lb 8oz nov.12/2007
I was actually just reading through the post that was started when I went to the hospital. If you go to the first page and open up "please pray" there's alot that had been said in there.

Its going to be a long journey for you 3 i'm not going to lie. We were in the hospital for 103 days, had 2 surgerys and alot of ups and downs. Thats life in the NICU. And it really sucks. It's a very emotional and trying time... but we got through it. We were just there for eachother. And we visited Angelynn every day for as long as we could. I would have lived and slept beside Angels incubator if I was allowed... 

I can only imagine how helpless you feel both for your wife and your baby... But you two will get through it :)
There's going to be alot of emotions felt and alot of uncertainty... but as long as you beleive in your little girl, and love her with all your heart than everything will be OK. These little babies are so strong and fight so hard... I beleive that they are sent to us for a reason.. only special people can have these small babies :hugs:

Hang in there hun. Everything will be OK :hug:


----------



## earlymite

Thanks for the response - I am going to check out that posting you wrote and seeing pics of your lovely little one is a real morale booster.


----------



## turbo_mom

this was her the day she was born
https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c190/Beanie_Bunny/DSC00045.jpg

And this is her now 13 months later :) Perfectly healthy and normal (with the exception of her motor skills which are behind)

https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c190/Beanie_Bunny/Angelynn/DSC03068.jpg

I hope to see a picture of your beauty :)

So why did your wife go into preterm labor? And how is your babies breathing?


----------



## earlymite

Just got back from another good day so we are all happy :)

It is getting alot easier to watch her now, I have to say the first day was so hard seeing this little thing with wires all about her. I still find it hard when she moves or makes faces, I keep thinking she is in distress and I cannot help :(

Mina (wife) had a raptured embryonic sack and was in hospital for 8 days before little London decided she wanted to come out, so it could have been even earlier.

I took some pics today ( I just couldn't bring myself to until now) and am going to post them up shortly - unfortunately I have to leave for Los Angeles tomorrow morning to finish bringing back some of our belongings and close up some business loose ends - We had just moved there from El Paso 6 weeks ago but luckily this happened back in EL Paso where Mina has family and where (although I hate to say it ) our insurance covers more. 

I cant think about spending nearly 3 days away but I just want to get it over and done with.

Anyway I will get those pics up from the airport I hope.

Thanks again for taking the time to write and show me your photo's - She looks great by the way! 

A.


----------



## Samantha

Hello,
Your life has just been turned upside down I am sure. We too had a baby born at 24+5 weighing 1lb 9oz. Rather than spend lots of time writing here, please look at the website we built for her. WWW.CHARLOTTELOW.COM It tells her story so far.

Also, I would really recommend you keep a diary and take lots and lots of pictures. It really helps to write down your feelings.

Charlotte is doing ok now. She may have a mild cerebral palsy but she is a bright, alert and determined young child. She is very happy and loves life. Just concentrate on the here and now, the future will come when it is ready and although very easy to say (I know I never listened at the time for us), but try not to worry about long term outcome just concentrate on her getting better each hour and each day.

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Love
Sam, Alasdair & Charlotte


----------



## nkbapbt

First of all :hug:

I am currently going through the same situation with my husband and son, who was born at 24 + 4 as well. His story is just underneath this thread under "Lakai Hamilton Kraft". 

I won't mislead you this is going to be a rough road for you, your wife and your baby. But it does slowly get better. We are 45 days into NICU life and while it's still rough (right now I just woke up sick..so I cannot go see my son until I am better) it is slowly becoming easier.

Just remember that these babies are fighters, they are strong and here for a reason. Do not give up! And if you ever feel like you want too, come on here and talk to us that have been through it. Trust me it helps.

Writing everything down is such a good thing/idea to do. It does truly help. Plus its a great keepsake for your baby later.

We will all be thinking about you and your family. And pulling support for your wonderful new baby! :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Huge :hug: to you, your wife & your beautiful little daughter London (lovely name)

xxx


----------



## Sarah+Ellen

hi there Ellen was a 24 weeker too and we spent 24 weeks in nicu, it is a long ride but keep positive, and keep a diary, we found that really useful. www.bliss.org.uk has a leaflet aailable on it for Fathers going through the rollercoaster as well as a dads only forum, my hubby spends time in there. 
this is the link to our story, hope it helps that our little one was three last week and doing great!
https://www.babyandbump.com/premature-babies/47768-ellen-sarah.html


----------



## SJK

thinking of you xx


----------



## ChloesMummy

:hug:


----------



## ffox

thinking of you x


----------



## massacubano

:hugs:


----------



## earlymite

Hey there

Thanks for writing :)

Thank you for sharing your link.....I have just been reading some - Obviously I went straight to the homecoming page as that is the main thing on my mind :)

Charlotte is beautiful and I bet you are so proud.

Take care for now

A.



Samantha said:


> Hello,
> Your life has just been turned upside down I am sure. We too had a baby born at 24+5 weighing 1lb 9oz. Rather than spend lots of time writing here, please look at the website we built for her. WWW.CHARLOTTELOW.COM It tells her story so far.
> 
> Also, I would really recommend you keep a diary and take lots and lots of pictures. It really helps to write down your feelings.
> 
> Charlotte is doing ok now. She may have a mild cerebral palsy but she is a bright, alert and determined young child. She is very happy and loves life. Just concentrate on the here and now, the future will come when it is ready and although very easy to say (I know I never listened at the time for us), but try not to worry about long term outcome just concentrate on her getting better each hour and each day.
> 
> Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.
> 
> Love
> Sam, Alasdair & Charlotte


----------



## earlymite

Hello and thank you so much for your support, I hope you feel better soon and go back to seeing Lakai, I am stuck in a different state and can only imagine how it feels after 45 days not to be able to see your little bub.

After reading all these tips from you guys going through the same thing I am going to start a blog I believe :)

Anyway you will see me around I am sure - this road is a long one.

Take care for now

Alex.


nkbapbt said:


> First of all :hug:
> 
> I am currently going through the same situation with my husband and son, who was born at 24 + 4 as well. His story is just underneath this thread under "Lakai Hamilton Kraft".
> 
> I won't mislead you this is going to be a rough road for you, your wife and your baby. But it does slowly get better. We are 45 days into NICU life and while it's still rough (right now I just woke up sick..so I cannot go see my son until I am better) it is slowly becoming easier.
> 
> Just remember that these babies are fighters, they are strong and here for a reason. Do not give up! And if you ever feel like you want too, come on here and talk to us that have been through it. Trust me it helps.
> 
> Writing everything down is such a good thing/idea to do. It does truly help. Plus its a great keepsake for your baby later.
> 
> We will all be thinking about you and your family. And pulling support for your wonderful new baby! :hugs:


----------



## earlymite

Thank you for sharing with me :)

The early part of Ellens story I could totally relate to and everystory I read gives me that little extra bit of hope and reassurance so thank you and thank s to little Ellen :)

I will be around on here I am sure so see you and your kind words have helped.....bye for now.




Sarah+Ellen said:


> hi there Ellen was a 24 weeker too and we spent 24 weeks in nicu, it is a long ride but keep positive, and keep a diary, we found that really useful. has a leaflet aailable on it for Fathers going through the rollercoaster as well as a dads only forum, my hubby spends time in there.
> this is the link to our story, hope it helps that our little one was three last week and doing great!


----------



## earlymite

Little Miss London Bourne


----------



## soliloquise

congrats on your beautiful early baby ! these babies are so amazing .. have faith ... the best for her from me xx


----------



## nkbapbt

She is perfect congrats!!


----------



## turbo_mom

she's gorgeous :) Although it may be hard to take pics because of what she has to go through but you will be thankful later. I wish I had taken more pictures of my girl when she was in the hospital.And I never started a diary either until Jan but I wish I had started when she was born. It's definetely nice to have and read later on.
www.preemie.com has a great journal where you can record all of her vital signs and weight, nurses on call that day etc. It's quite cheap too. But of course a regular journal/blog would do just as fine :)
Glad to hear that london is doing good and I hope that she continues. What a beautiful little christmas gift :)


----------



## ALI

Hiya,

As a Father who has been through pretty much the same thing I know how helpless and lost you feel , I did not know what to do to help my partner when our little one was born early. There is no "manual" to tell you what to do or how to feel and it is very stressful and traumatic in the early days. But just take one day at a time ,there is a light at the end of must seem to you, at the moment, to be a very long tunnel. 

We never thought back then that our little one would beat the odds with her brain meningitis and be so healthy, albeit delayed in meeting her milestones but we are confident she will get there in the longrun. she is doing very well for a baby given a bare 1% chance of surviving the infection, or being severely disabled if she did. My point is, never forget that the Doctors do tend to give the worst case scenario so whatever happens always try and remain positive however difficult it may be and never give up hope. Other than her moderate hearing loss and needing a bit of physio to help progress her movement she is great and no real problems.

Anyway her needing hearing aids is no worse than my needing glasses due to being as blind as a bat. We got her really cute pink ones.

Anyway, If you do need to chat to another dad, whom went from no grey hair to the George Clooney look over the 15 weeks our Princess was in NICU/SCBU (which my O/h quite likes so maybe not such a bad thing) then please do not hesitate to contact me anytime. 

All the best Alasdair


----------



## LaDY

Aww she is beautiful...keep us all updated :hugs: xx


----------



## Hevz

earlymite said:


> View attachment 8655
> 
> 
> Little Miss London Bourne

Aww look at her, I am thinking positive thoughts for her and indeed the rest of your family:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ALI

.


----------



## honey08

oh gosh ladies,u av all done fantasticley,and the strenght within u must be so strong :hugs: 

SURE ur little babygirl will b strong and healthy hun,times strenght to these babies,be strong,if u every need 10min were all here for u :hugs::hugs:


----------



## PitBullMommy

She's beautiful, be praying for y'all


----------



## Sarah+Ellen

she is adorable! hope things are getting better for you x x x


----------



## Carlyanne15

Just saw your post! Thinking of you all, and i hope that each day comes with fantastic news and progress.
I'm sure she will be a little fighter and do so well

:hugs:


----------



## Deise

Alex, she's beautiful!!!! I wish you all the best!


----------



## mummy to be

I am just reading you posts about your baby.. i hope that your daughter is doing better with every day that passes!!! Being 24 weeks and 2 days now i am worrying that i will go into labour anytime now.... fingers crossed that my baby stays where she is but reading about your girl gives me hope that everything will be fine if something does happen. 

She is in my prays and dreams!!! 
-xox-


----------



## baby#4due2/16

thinking of your family and your baby....hope she continues to improve with every passing day


----------



## tansey

Congrats on little London! Hope things are continuing well. All the best for 2009!


----------



## dippy dee

How is londo? i hope you and your family are well and little london is thriving.
Thinking of you xx


----------



## princessttc

hope all is well~:hug:


----------



## juliespencer9

thinking of you at this worrying time x


----------



## Laura--x

Hi hun,
been reading through your posts and just like to say congratulations on your beautiful early baby girl! She is a beautiful strong little girl and i know she will pull through for her mummy!!

How is she and you today? xxxx


----------



## joeo

thinking of you all, she is beautiful and will do her mummy and daddy proud every day


----------



## poddy

what amazing early baby before and after stories, they are all beautiful children!

Baby London is so beautiful and sweet. Congratulations to you! May she blossom and bloom. :)


----------



## poppy

Congratulations on the birth of little London. I hope she gets stronger and stronger every day.

xxx


----------



## pennysbored

Wondering how you are doing? How is your LO? How is Mommy? 
The NICU is not a fun place, I can't even imagine what its like to have such a helpless and tiny child, but the little ones seem to have the most drive! 
My LO was born at 32 +5. She's still in the NICU, but doing well.
Just wanted to send a little love to you and yours, I know how important support can be.


----------



## nkbapbt

Its been ages since you posted last...Im just curious how London is?!


----------



## AP

Yeah me too! I just seen this! :hugs:


----------



## BBonBoard

what a precious little baby, hope she is doing well.


----------



## Irish Baby

how is London?? Thoughts and prayers with you


----------

